# how to get rid of the old cd,dvds 100 nos



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

has anybody idea to get rid of the old cds and dvds which are useless and failed to write successfully totaling more than 100 numbers.
just throwing in waste basket seems to be loss of privacy and other hazards
need a good suggestion to get rid of my stock cds and dvds from past 10 years.
thaks for a good advice

mods :
please move to correct forum if it is not allowed here. thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I simply bent all mine in half and 90% of them shattered. You can also use a paper shredder that has a slot for CD/DVD/credit cards/etc.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup that would be the way http://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasic...F8&qid=1400950985&sr=8-3&keywords=cd+shredder


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

in my place paper shredder is available only in high scecurity offices like defence.
i have no access to such machines. even after cutting into small pieces it will be a large volume of plastic. i don't know any recycling done with this material.
does it melt to liquid state ? if so i can make a cube of plastic transparent 
i have not seen anybody throwing away so many cd /dvds at a time.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Took a couple days but I had roughly three-quarters of a 55 gallon drum when done. Hands and forearms were a bit sore for a few days after that but I got it done.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even most cheap paper shredders can handle it. Ours specifically mentions plastic like credit cards.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

AmazonBasics 8-Sheet Micro-Cut Paper/CD/Credit Card Shredder with Pullout Basket

That long slot, top right.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

SpywareDr said:


> Took a couple days but I had roughly three-quarters of a 55 gallon drum when done. Hands and forearms were a bit sore for a few days after that but I got it done.


how did you dispose of the volume of plastic ? sharp edges and all that
:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Dumped about a third of it at a time in the big household garbage bin in the alley that they empty weekly. At the same time last spring, allso had thousands of broken/destroyed floppy diskettes, at least 33 smashed hard drives, several 5 gallon buckets full of destroyed backup tapes, at least a dozen old computers and several CRT monitors. They took it all . . . and with nary a complaint. <shrug>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Computer parts here have to be taken by you to the tip, they have an area set up for it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Our private trash company won't take CRTs but the Recycling Center does.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll be. We have a 95 gallon (~360 liter) gray garbage/trash bin that gets emptied twice a week, a blue 95 gallon recycle bin empties once a week, and bulk trash -- a stack of stuff up to roughly the size of a washer/dryer pair -- gets picked up once a month.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have trash and recycle, bottles, and garden but electrical things like computers printers etc or old hdd's boards is down to you to take and we just call them for bulk uplifts


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I see. 

Around here, on bulk-pickup day, real early in the moning you'll see dudes in old pickup trucks driving through all the alleys grabbing whatever they think they might be able to use/sell/scrap-out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They have that in other parts of the area but we are not allowed to put things on the street since we have driveways they ask you to put it there,other parts of the area are apartments so don't have that space.Last time I threw out around 500 dvd's they went in the trash.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

we have no such utility services here. if i just throw away on the nearest waste bin it lies there for atleast a week. you have more junk things than i thought to throw away.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh no, we rarely fill them all the way up. But when I did that major cleanup around here last year, I had a huge pile of stuff that had to go out a bit at a time. 

Fortunately in this neighborhood, all the of the bins and bulk trash are hidden out behind the backyard fences in the alley.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And then there's Garage Sales.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yuk! Tried that before. Busted my you-know-what for two days in Florida's humid summer heat. Ended up with $50 . . . and then still had to drag the remaining 75% of the stuff (that I refused to sell for a quarter) back to the alley to be thrown away.  Sheesh, I can make twice that much -per hour- sitting on my you-know-what. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Google E-Waste in your area to take all electronics, computers, CD etc to to be recycled there


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

In my neighborhood, you only have to place it out front and slap a for sale sign on it and it's gone as soon as you turn your back.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I don 't even need to put a For Sale sign on it, if I am loading a couple of things on to the curb and I go back to get another load, the first load is gone when I return. 
That is for bulk items, If I put out a bunch of CD's it might take a few minutes to an hour for them to be gone


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The point is the OP does not want that to happen since if memory serves me some things are personal.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Can this be moved since it's not a Windows related problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I had not noticed that Jack, sure move it the OP s subscribed offline would probably do


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

ofcourse this can be moved. i had asked to move to right forum in the post itself.
thanks for all replies.

my cd dvds are some of them not suitable for public use and private docs and all that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't worry it was an oversight sometimes happens lol


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

roodap said:


> my cd dvds are some of them not suitable for public use and private docs and all that.


And I can appreciate that. 

Keyword: *Destroy!*​
Break, shred, burn ... or all three. :wink:


----------

